# Hiya!



## Sunrise4me (Nov 21, 2009)

My username is Sunrise4me because I just recently got into horses (even tho' I'm 51 years old!) and the horse I have fallen in love with is named Sunset. But to me she is a sunrise! She is an 18-year old Tennessee Walking horse and she tolerates my mixed signals as I'm a newby! She is not mine but I go out to the stables every weekend and feed the horses with the owner. He is a very kind man, but he's said and done a few things that I question. For example, he said that horses really only respond to food and sex. I found it hard to believe that horses (at least some) wouldn't like grooming and affection. :? Sunset seems to like grooming. Sable, one of the others, does NOT. So, I'm now on a mission to find a good book about the emotions of horses. I'm going to read it then I'm going to give it to him to read. If anyone can recommend a good book that addresses that, I'm all ears.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

I'm Maddie and welcome to the forum. Every horse, just like people are all different. I'm sure plenty of people on here will have some great books or ideas. I own a OTTB who loves to be groomed, apart from he gets so relaxed he trys to lean on me. .. . and his 16.1 and doesn't know how big he is. What am I ever going to do with him?


----------



## Sunrise4me (Nov 21, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm Maddie and welcome to the forum. Every horse, just like people are all different. I'm sure plenty of people on here will have some great books or ideas. I own a OTTB who loves to be groomed, apart from he gets so relaxed he trys to lean on me. .. . and his 16.1 and doesn't know how big he is. What am I ever going to do with him?


Oh that's so cute! He thinks he's a lap dog maybe LOL Thank you for the welcome


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats okay! *Sigh* he is like a giant dog.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from another over 50 person!

EQUUS magazine and their web site is a great source of information. If you are interested in horse emotions/personalities, try starting at:

Understanding Horse Personalities, Part 1: The 4 Basic Personality Types

...and being herd animals, you will learn a lot by spending time just watching the horses in a herd and how they interact with each other.


----------

